# What do you do with accounts related to Target once you leave?



## Hope4Future (Jan 18, 2022)

Target was my first job and I have already put in my two weeks a few months ago. I'm preparing to leave the country and I doubt that I'll ever work there again so I was just wondering what I should do with my account information for Target Benefits and my Paperless Employee account. I already withdrew my balance from my 401K account and I printed my W-2 in order to file my taxes for 2021. 

Is there any way to delete the account? Worse case, I'll bring my account information with me to make sure that it doesn't fall into the wrong hands. I was just curious what anyone else has done with this information after leaving Target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

@NKG. Please assist.


----------



## dcworker (Jan 18, 2022)

Loging in from New devices require verification.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 19, 2022)

You can set up a new username and password and continue to access Target pay and benefits with that after you leave Target. 

Are you moving the 401k to an IRA or other retirement account? If not, you'll pay a big tax penalty.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 20, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> You can set up a new username and password and continue to access Target pay and benefits with that after you leave Target.
> 
> Are you moving the 401k to an IRA or other retirement account? If not, you'll pay a big tax penalty.


No, I didn't move the 401K to an IRA or another retirement account. I know that I already paid a tax penalty but I really thought that I should just withdraw the money since I will be living overseas for the time-being.

I think I get what you're saying in that I can continue to maintain a Target Pay and Benefits account after leaving Target (took me a while).


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, just set up your login+ password before your team member # gets deactivated,  or they can help you by phone. 

I still have $300k in pension/401k, so I use website to keep up with that.

Not sure what you'd need the website for otherwise. 

Where are you moving to?


----------



## NKG (Jan 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @NKG. Please assist.


😒 I don't have a solution. I just found out about my 401k a year later


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 20, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> Yes, just set up your login+ password before your team member # gets deactivated,  or they can help you by phone.
> 
> I still have $300k in pension/401k, so I use website to keep up with that.
> 
> ...


I don't need the website accounts anymore and I was just wondering if they get deactivated or what happens to the accounts after you withdraw your balance. 

I'm moving to Japan.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 26, 2022)

Set up a username and password - your accounts will persist for quite some time.

I left Target a long time ago and mine still exist, you can pull tax documents from there.

If you never want to use them again you should be able to call and have them disabled, as is your right.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Set up a username and password - your accounts will persist for quite some time.
> 
> I left Target a long time ago and mine still exist, you can pull tax documents from there.
> 
> If you never want to use them again you should be able to call and have them disabled, as is your right.


Thanks, I will call them and ask them to disable my accounts.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 27, 2022)

Hey good luck in Japan. What are you gonna be doing there?


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 27, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Hey good luck in Japan. What are you gonna be doing there?


Thanks, hopefully I'll be able to find a web-developer job, but I still have to study and try to develop my own practice projects. I'm also planning to take the JLPT, which is a language proficiency test that might make me more marketable as a jobseeker in Japan.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 27, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> Thanks, hopefully I'll be able to find a web-developer job, but I still have to study and try to develop my own practice projects. I'm also planning to take the JLPT, which is a language proficiency test that might make me more marketable as a jobseeker in Japan.


Well I hope everything works out as planned!!!!


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 28, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Well I hope everything works out as planned!!!!


Thanks, I do have to admit that I'll miss the US since that's what happened while I was living in Japan previously. It's just that I feel like I need a fresh start and I'm hoping that things work out better in Japan.


----------

